
Trov adds $45M for the global expansion of its on-demand insurance - Fzzr
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/06/trov-adds-45-million-for-the-global-expansion-of-its-on-demand-insurance/
======
jwalaschuk
When will this be available in Canada?

